# Really needing help with my 15 year old son



## renascent (Nov 26, 2015)

My son has had for over 2 weeks pain in his stomach and usually in the middle and he goes to the bathroom but not a lot. It's not hard and not really diarrhea but I think he has been backed up. He has had nausea and a headaches with this. He either is really hungry or not into eating at all. We have done the celiac test and h. pylori test and ultrasounds of his organs and all come back normal. He is on Restoralax which is a product we have in Canada to help the stool move along in the bowels. The constella drug he tried for two days and it's effect was running to the bathroom every 5 minutes. My son has missed school now for over 2 weeks and I hate the pain he is in and I can't do anything to help.

I give him a probiotic with 30 billion cultures in it and am wondering if Align would be help more. I have slippery elm I have given him and also have magnesium that I could give him as I read that can help as well. He uses a heating pad which helps but not much. His pain is up and down but hasn't gone away. He describes it as a sharp blunt pain from a sharp pencil.

We are going back to a gastro. to see what can be done because right now all the doctor says is he 'think's it's IBS. There is no test for it so I think that is always the 'go to'.

Would love any help, remedies, pain help would be greatly appreciated. My son needs to get back to school and be a teenager again.

Thank you for reading.

Ren


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Make sure he's eating breakfast everyday. Hormones are built in the stomach.

eat soaked raw almonds for breakfast. One for every 10 lbs of his body weight. First, soak them in spring water in the fridge for 24-72 hrs. Let him do a self massage around the area that's in pain. Do a clockwise motion around it.

If headaches continue, it might be low blood sugar, Eat fruit.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi dlind, I saw you post this about almonds elsewhere aswell.. what symptom does this help?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Brain food, spiritual food. It helps move minerals having the 12 basic minerals and is a great protein to fill you up. They have sexual and emotional enhancement. Also it may shift your cravings, craving less desirable protein.

Apply ice for constipation, heat for diarrhea.


----------



## HelloJacob (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello!

I totally understand your struggles. If he is having pain, you could always try an older tricyclic antidepressant like amitriprtyline. I have missed so much school because of my IBS. I also had headaches every day for years. Amitriptyline stopped all the headaches and IBS pain. I am able to be human again with is nice. You should talk to his doctor about it.

Some negatives to it though are the sedation and urinary retention. Sedation shouldn't be an issue in the morning as long as he takes it early enough. Urinary retention isn't really an issue, more like a nuisance. If these become a greater issue than he would like, he could try switching to nortriptyline, since the incident of these side effects are lower than with the ami.


----------

